# Solved: software exception (0x0eedfade) PROBLEM SOLVED



## maztaz (Sep 23, 2009)

Thankyou so much to this site for being able to solve an error message showing

_software exception (0x0eedfade) ... at location 0x7c812afb._

I did a Google search and came across a couple of ideas but your tip to go to:
_ Int Exp>Tools>Advanced> uncheck the "Enable 3rd party Browser extensions_
did the trick.
You saved my sanity. great service
Maztaz


----------

